# Kostenloser Webspace



## Nash (10. Dezember 2003)

Guten Tag / Guten Abend / Guten Morgen
Ich suche einen kostenlosen webspace anbieter .
Ich brauche den eigentlich nur für Tutorials und Bilder .

Danke für eure Antworten
M.F.G. Nash aka Dirk


----------



## Arne Buchwald (11. Dezember 2003)

doch einfach mal einwenig ...

P.S.: Oder stellt dein Provider dir nicht auch ein bisschen Webspace zur Verfügung?


----------



## Knödelkopf (9. Januar 2004)

.....
wie wärs mit http://www.home.pages.at  ?


----------



## Kampfwurst (11. Januar 2004)

mein erstes posting *grins*
also... dazu kann ich nur eins sagen... cybton.com ist sowieso saugeil, aber sonst annst du für Tutorials im txt-Fromat und Bilder auch lycos nehmen, da sieht man dann keine Werbung, die kommt da nur auf Webseiten...


----------

